# Alton Brown: "Feasting on Asphalt" begins 7/29



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The first episode of Alton Brown's "Feasting on Asphalt" has scrolled in the TiVo programming guide. I set up my Season's Pass last night.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ab

*What is Feasting on Asphalt?*
_Alton Browns cross-country search for the nations best road food._

*Where is Alton Brown going?* 
_Georgia, Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, Utah, Nevada, California and more._

*How is he going to get there?*
_On a motorcycle. "Why a motorcycle? As far as Im concerned, theres no better way to experience the road than from the back of a bike. Being exposed to the elements presents thrills and challenges alike, most of which cant be captured in a cage (thats what motorcycle people call cars)," says Alton. _

*What will Alton eat?*
_Every kind of road food available--from foraging in the forest (grubs are great protein) to camp cooking (think Lewis and Clark) to diners, truck stops and even the corporate fast food chains. Alton also intends to eat (and cook) in nifty regional joints, churches, community centers, VFW halls, RV parks and the homes of folks nice enough to offer a weary traveler a meal. _


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder - SP set!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I need to go set the SP for this. It will be in the guide data now.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Many thanks for the reminder, SP set (remotely!)

KD


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> The first episode of Alton Brown's "Feasting on Asphalt" has scrolled in the TiVo programming guide. I set up my Season's Pass last night.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ab
> 
> ...


I believe that the show has been dramatically shortened due to a wreck Alton had while filming the show. I think its only 6 episodes or so.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Right before the premiere of FoA, don't miss "Good Eats: Behind the Eats." your "Good Eats" SP isn't going to pick it up.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Chris - Man, I am really using (and liking) TiVo Central Online!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> I believe that the show has been dramatically shortened due to a wreck Alton had while filming the show. I think its only 6 episodes or so.


The irony is that accident changed the title from one of his usual bad puns to the literal truth.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> I believe that the show has been dramatically shortened due to a wreck Alton had while filming the show. I think its only 6 episodes or so.


Per Wikipedia



> Alton suffered a motorcycle crash during the filming of the Nevada segment. His only injury was a broken clavicle, which will heal properly. This injury was caught on camera and is supposed to be shown in episode 4 (Alton posted on his website that "it was a low charisma event. No flames, no smoke ... just a lot of dust and discomfort..")


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Per Wikipedia
> 
> Alton suffered a motorcycle crash during the filming of the Nevada segment. His only injury was a broken clavicle, which will heal properly. This injury was caught on camera and is supposed to be shown in episode 4 (Alton posted on his website that "it was a low charisma event. No flames, no smoke ... just a lot of dust and discomfort..")


So does that mean there are only four episodes total?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> So does that mean there are only four episodes total?


According to the episode guide, yes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

season pass set!!

looking forward to this..


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Speaking of new shows on Food Network, every showing of Throwdown with Bobby Flay seems to be recorded even though it is set to record "first run only" in SP.

I guess I should just get rid of it from the SP since my "Suggestions" is recording pretty much everything on Food Network.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> *How is he going to get there?*
> _On a motorcycle. "Why a motorcycle? As far as Im concerned, theres no better way to experience the road than from the back of a bike. Being exposed to the elements presents thrills and challenges alike, most of which cant be captured in a cage (thats what motorcycle people call cars)," says Alton. _


When I read this I figured he would be on a BMW Boxer; he's exactly the type. So I taped the premiere and there was the oilhead in all it's glory...


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

But what are the other bikes with him? I'm guessing two R12GSes, based on the headlights and the Zega cases. Not very sure about the third.

Certainly all boxers; Alton started on a SV650 before moving to the R1100RT.


----------



## sbelmont (Jul 5, 2004)

yukit said:


> Speaking of new shows on Food Network, every showing of Throwdown with Bobby Flay seems to be recorded even though it is set to record "first run only" in SP.
> 
> I guess I should just get rid of it from the SP since my "Suggestions" is recording pretty much everything on Food Network.


Noticed the same thing. I've seen this before too. Set to keep on 1 episode and keep until you delete. Then delete the episode the day before the new episode is shown (Thursday).


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

...and whats' with the GPS coords they post? Proports to be in Deg/Min/Sec format but the Secs are frequently > 60. Whassup with that?

I'm building a gpx file of the stops, with his wonky coords and my guesses as to where they actually should be. Will post the url a bit later.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

maybe it was made up? Or maybe, the seconds were'nt actuall seconds, rather it was hundredths of a minute?

I dunno. I've never had the need to use the lat/long coordinates while using a GPS. Although I know my TomTom Go can display them, and I can select from a few different formats.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> maybe it was made up? Or maybe, the seconds were'nt actuall seconds, rather it was hundredths of a minute?


Could be. But it was as xxDeg yy' zz", which is the format for degrees/mins/secs.

If it were decimal minutes it'd be xxDeg yy.zz', which it wasn't.

I tried the latter, and it was pretty far off even from that. I think they had actual waypoints but got confused when p[utting them onscreen.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Okay, professional Geographer here. I have this show on SP, and was watching it last night. I hadn't paid attention to the coordinates until you guys brought them up. So, I took a look.

You guys are right in that the format they are displaying them in is DMS - degrees, minutes, seconds. But, they are *definitely* showing seconds that are > 60, which is usually impossible.

I think they probably had decimal minutes - ie, 117d, 11.95', and thought that should be 117d, 11' 95"

That's my educated guess, anyway.

I'm pretty sure my el-cheapo GPS unit can display geographic coordinates in all three DMS, decimal degrees (where minutes and seconds are represented as a fraction of 100 ie 117.745 degrees), and what I mentioned above, where the seconds are a fraction of the minutes.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

Alpinemaps said:


> I think they probably had decimal minutes - ie, 117d, 11.95', and thought that should be 117d, 11' 95"
> 
> That's my educated guess, anyway.


Yep, you're right. I keyed them in as d, mm.mm and it works fine. 
Keeping the results online here:
http://www.mousetrap.net/~mouse/gps/data/

It's the FeastingOnAsphalt.gpx file. Right click to save and use easygps or whatever to upload to the GPS.


----------

